# Thawing Chicken?



## Chef Ty (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it ok to leave chicken at room temp for 24hr to thaw for a dinner? 
a question the takes skill to answer


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2010)

Chef Ty said:


> Is it ok to leave chicken at room temp for 24hr to thaw for a dinner?
> a question the takes skill to answer



Skill? I would only do it if room temperature was 5 degrees C or less.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 22, 2010)

too long to be safe to eat.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 22, 2010)

No, room temperature is too warm. It needs to be below 40 F. all of the time up until cooking. (Refrigerator to stove or oven should be less than 20 minutes.)

Do your thawing in  the refrigerator.

Even refrigerated I wouldn't let thawed chicken go for more than 2 days without cooking.


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope that is not OK. Keep it out of the danger zone (40-140) as much as possible. Thaw above freezing, but below 40 F.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 23, 2010)

oh my!!! no, don't do it. just remember to take out of freezer and put in the fridge the night before.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2010)

babetoo said:


> oh my!!! no, don't do it. just remember to take out of freezer and put in the fridge the night before.



And if you forget, you can put it in an airtight plastic bag in *cold* water to thaw it quickly.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Oct 24, 2010)

For me, I would thaw the chicken for only 3 - 4 hours but not that long (24 hours?).
I won't be safe or good to eat it at all.


----------

